

An Update on Eclipse Android Developer Tools - ingve
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2015/06/an-update-on-eclipse-android-developer.html

======
jareds
Does this mean that Google will insure
[https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=82716](https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=82716)
is fixed by the time support is dropped? If I had to do Android development
for my job I'd be out of luck based on Google's lack of consideration of
accessibility for there developer tools.

------
Gibbon1
Well it's nice to see the cancer that is eclipse being 86's from one platform
at least.

